# Effacer la liste des sites consultés / Safari



## Vincemac (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

existe-t-il un moyen de supprimer les sites consultés,
dans la barre d'adresse url;
lorsqu'on tape la 1ere lettre du site par exemple,

j'ai tout essayé effacer l'historique, vider le cache, reinitialiser safari...
rien à faire  

oupps, surtout au boulot..:rateau: :rateau: 


merci

vince


----------



## Oizo (22 Octobre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> existe-t-il un moyen de supprimer les sites consultés,
> dans la barre d'adresse url;
> ...



C'est bizarre qu'après toutes ces manips les sites apparaissent encore ! Sinon pour éviter de mémoriser les sites consultés le plus simple est d'activer la navigation privée dans le menu de Safari. Rien se sera mémorisé.


----------



## Vincemac (23 Octobre 2006)

Oizo a dit:


> C'est bizarre qu'après toutes ces manips les sites apparaissent encore ! Sinon pour éviter de mémoriser les sites consultés le plus simple est d'activer la navigation privée dans le menu de Safari. Rien se sera mémorisé.



navigation privé?
c'est ds quel menu, je le trouves pas sur Panther;
merci


----------



## Oizo (23 Octobre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> navigation privé?
> c'est ds quel menu, je le trouves pas sur Panther;
> merci



Ah... Ca doit être uniquement sous Tiger alors... C'est juste au-dessus de "Réinitialiser Safari".


----------



## Vincemac (23 Octobre 2006)

Oizo a dit:


> Ah... Ca doit être uniquement sous Tiger alors... C'est juste au-dessus de "Réinitialiser Safari".



en effet, j'ai pas cette option,helas; 
mais il doit bien exister un autre moyen:hein:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2006)

Normalement "réinitialiser" devrait supprimer tout rappel, mais si tu as des bookmarks (signets), ils apparaîtront dans la barre d'adresse comme des sites visités.

C'moon.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Si tu as effac&#233; l'historique etc. il reste encore une chose&#8230;tous les signets


----------



## Vincemac (23 Octobre 2006)

:rose: 





starmac a dit:


> Si tu as effacé l'historique etc. il reste encore une chosetous les signets


mais j'utilise pas la navigation avec les signets,
c'est pour virer les adresses dans la barre url,


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais pour peu que tu as des signets, les adresses de ces signets seront compl&#233;t&#233;es.


----------

